# I need your best wishes



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

My dear brother's wife, same brother who is in Iraq, has been visiting us from Japan. She choose to leave her beloved yorkie, Jessie, behind in Japan because of all the hoops with customs had made Jessie extremely stressed out. My sister in law left Jessie with some dear friends who she knew would love and care for her as she would.

Meanwhile, everything has been going smoothly but they were away for their anniversary for 21 hours, and another friend from the military base volunteered to take care of Jessie. This friend was only supposed to let her out and feed her and check on her a few times. However, the friend (who has never had a pet before) had really good intentions and decided Jessie would be too lonely, so she took her back to her house. Jessie started throwing up in the middle of the night and continued to do so until the "dog couple" returned. Well meaning friend thinks she could possibly have gotten into baking cocoa.

Well, we just got a phone call this morning from the dog friend that Jessie is in an ICU at a local vet clinic. She is stable now, but suffered severe effects as a result to being "poisoned." The dog friend feels terrible and hugely responsible and "understands if Sharon never wants to talk to her again." Obviously, my SIL does not blame her friend AT ALL. I'm sure she just wants to be instantly back in Japan and with her dog and have her better again.

I'm feeling pretty helpless in all of this, just giving her hugs and positive thoughts and prayers. Like the rest of us here, Sharon (sister in law) is absolutely and totally in love with her dog, she is truly her baby. With a husband deployed in Iraq...I don't even want to imagine Jessie not with Sharon.

You've all been such a positive force in this world, and although there are many many problems in the world, to Sharon, right now this is the most important.

Please send all your warmth and prayers/mantras to little Jessie. That girl is a true "bitch," a fighter, and we really need her to keep fighting and get all of the poison out of her body and get well! My sister is dying to be with her right now, but she isn't supposed to fly out until next Monday. I don't know how she's going to think of anything else. We hear more about Jessie's status tonight, or 9 am tomorrow Japanese time. Right now she is stable, and has improved greatly since they first brought her in and the vet, although there is some major loss in translation, is "amazed."

Thank you friends.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Sending prayers that Jessie get better quickly!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Jessie and Sharon are added to my prayer list!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

We're sending prayers too for little Jessie. 
Praying SIL will be ok also-AF wives are tough in a crisis.

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

So true, Beth!

You've got it Amy. I'm very hopeful that Jessie will fully recover and that Sharon won't even notice a difference in her when she gets home except for the crazy excitement of Jessie having missed her.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Amy, Sharon and Jessie will be in my prayers. I hope that Jessie continues to improve and I hope the humans can heal their broken friendships as well.


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh how sad and stressful. Sending all our thoughts your way!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh how terribly sad. Sharron,Jesse and all involved are in my thoughts. Please keep us posted.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Our prayers are with Sharon and Jesse.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh how sad! I can only imagine how stressful this is for Sharon, but I'm glad she has you there with her. Amy, pls. let her know we will send out all the positive energy we can so that little Jessie can heal well and quickly. (((hugs)))


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I will be sending good thoughts for sweet Jessie and your SIL.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Add my prayers to the list for little Jessie and Sharon. What a beauty that little one is. I can see she has a stalwart soul. How frightening to be apart from your baby and to have something so devastating happen. My thoughts are with her. Surrounding Jessie in healing light.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Prayers and good thoughts to Sharon and Jessie.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Oh how sad! My thoughts and prayers go out to Jessie and Sharon. Keep us posted.
Gina


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm praying that little cutie will be okay. I know Sharon is worried and wants to be with her -- that's hard. Keep us posted on how she is improving!!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

We are sending prayers and tons of pupster kisses to all of you-and tell Sharon that with all the prayers winging to heaven Jessie will be just fine.

Tons of Hugs
Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

How terribly sad...I can't imagine how she must feel being so far away. 
{{{{{{{}}}}}}}}


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Poor puppy. Sounds hard on everyone. Best wishes sent from New York to yorkie.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh dear... If it were my little guy, I'd be frantic. 
Sending best wishes and healing thoughts. Sounds like Jessie is holding her own and look forward to hearing a report of good health!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Healing prayers are being sent to Jessie. 
What a horrible thing for Sharon to have to go though during her visit. 
It sounds like Jessie is a fighter though


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Sending lots of healing prayers up for Jessie and Pepper sends a huge :hug: to Sharon.

I hope Jessie recovers quickly so her mom can relax and just look forward to getting home again - without the anxiety.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Amy- sending good thoughts her way and I hope things are better quickly to settle her heart. I had the friend who put down her purse and Belle ate the king size caramello when she was a baby puppy. I was lucky enough to catch it right away and call the vets.I gave her the hydrogen peroxide and she was sick all over. They still took Belle overnight and my friend felt horrible. Well it is over 6 years later and to this day when she sees Belle she makes sure her purse is up and nothing is in it. 

Hugs and prayers for a quick recovery,
Amanda


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Ah, what a crappy thing to happen. I'll definitely pray for adorable little Jessie. I hope she's back to her old self in no time.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh, how stressful! I'm sending best wishes and healing thoughts to Jessie and Sharon.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I know I could get some good support from you all.

Sharon was able to talk to my brother who told her if she needed to change her flight and get back to Japan, that is what she should do. He's a dog lover through and through and knows how much Sharon needs to be with Jessie, regardless of the outcome.

So, I will be taking her to the airport tomorrow so she can get home to her darling. I will selfishly miss my time with Sharon, but I know it's also what I would want to do if I was in her position. 

Thanks again for all your hugs, prayers, warm wishes, etc...

You guys are the best.

Amanda, it was reassuring to hear that Belle was okay. I do hope Sharon's friends forgive themselves as there is no way anyone meant any harm. Accidents happen and that little girl is a "garbage hound." I do know I will be much much much more careful when using baking cocoa, as from what I've read they don't need to consume very much aka lick up some "dust" off the floor, to get sick. It is much more dangerous than milk chocolate.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Praying for Jessie and Sharon!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Amy, sending prayers and healing thoughts to Jessie. I hope that Sharon is able to travel to Japan tomorrow and be with Jessie. They will be in my prayers. :hug:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm glad to hear that she can go home. I know I'd be frantic to be with my babies even if they were improving. 

Hugs!


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Glad she can get home sooner to ease her mind. Wish her good luck for me and Moxie.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Sending healing hugs. I'm glad she gets to go home early to be with Jessie. I'd do the same thing and go nuts until I got there.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Lot's of good thoughts and prayers are being sent to your SIL and to Jessie in Japan! Keep us posted.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

My prayers are going out for Jessie and Sharon. I know exactly how she feels as I lost my yorkie when I was away and it broke my heart to not be able to hold him when he was in trouble. Sending hugs, good thoughts and lots of prayers!


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

my prayers are with sharon and jessie that the next news is good news.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Praying for good news.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am so glad that she is getting to get home to be with her baby!! It is the right place for her to be - as I would want to be as well. We will continue to keep them in our prayers and pray that Jesse makes it through this crisis in time for her Mom to get home!!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh poor sweet little Jessie. I'm sending my best thoughts and prayers for her complete recovery. And sending the same to Sharon, her "mommy", as well!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Amy, I'll send my positive thoughts and prayers Jessie's way too. She looks like a little spitfire and hopefully that spirit will help her to recover quickly. I'm sorry your SIL has to go through this on top of your brother being away. I can understand her frustration and fear. Get well soon, Jessie!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Again, thank you all for your well wishes. I know that Sharon appreciates them, as I do FOR SURE! 

Also, they are working!!! Sharon was able to get an update from friends back in Japan and she is doing very well. She will be back in Sharon's arms happily wagging her little tail soon.

Thank you doesn't seem to be enough....but thank you.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*riki and daisy say hav yorkie healing...*

We send her licks of well wishes and wags of joy.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amy, that's great news! I hope Sharon will take a picture of sweet Jessie when she gets home that you can share with us.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh, that is wonderful news - I am so glad that Sharon will be able to see her baby soon. Like Lina, I would love to see a picture when she is home and has her baby in her arms!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm just checking in---how is Jessie?


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Sally, last night was the last I heard about Jessie. She was doing very well, considering she had been in a toxin induced coma two days prior. She was well enough to be held and given some loving by the woman who was in charge of her while Sharon was in the U.S. Sharon is now en route to Japan, and it is fortunate she left this morning because there is now a blizzard happening outside my door! My kids are driving me bonkers, but everyone is safe and things sound good for Jessie...so I'll make sure to update you all when I know. Also, I told Sharon she HAS to get someone to take a pic of Jessie in her arms for me and all of you!

Thanks again Forum Family!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Amy, that's great! Sending tons of healing thoughts and prayer to Jessie for a healthy and complete recovery.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Jessie has unfortunately taken a turn for the worst. I have been trying to get a hold of Sharon and can't, but I got a really distraught email from her and Jessie is back in ICU. Thanks again everyone for your thoughts.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh Amy, I am so sorry to hear this. I will continue to send positive thoughts their way. :hug:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about this devastating situation. I am praying for a turn for the best and full recovery for sweet little Jessie. I will continue to check for updates.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Get well soon Jessie!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh my gosh, I missed this before. I'm soooo sorry to hear about Jessie. That puppers is in my prayers.


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

Oh this is so sad sending well wishes Jessie's way


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Amy...

I will be praying that Jessie will pull through with flying colors!:hug:


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh no...please update us...hang in there little Jessie!!!


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Just checking in for some good news. Keeping her in our prayers!!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Just checking in. How's Jessie? I'm hoping everything turned out OK.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Just checking, hoping and praying for good news!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Still sending get well soon wishes to Jessie. I hope and pray that this setback is temporary.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

:ear::ear::ear:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Jessie is still in my prayers and I am waiting on good news!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I still haven't heard anything...I'm going to try and call Sharon this evening. I really have a bad feeling about all of this, as her last email said Jessie was agitated, pacing, and running into walls and things. I think her nervous system has been damaged. I don't know. She also sounds like our b.c. right before she died. She was so agitated and strange I knew she wouldn't make it through the night so we brought her up to our bedroom and she died that evening. I don't know...I am still trying to think positively, but fearing the worst. I just wish my brother was not in Iraq and could be there for Sharon.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Keeping Sharon and Jessie in my prayers.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Amy, such a sad turn of events! I was so happy to read Sharon was heading home and that little Jessie seemed well. I hope it's all good news in the end, but do let us know either way.

you wrote: *"Accidents happen and that little girl is a "garbage hound." I do know I will be much much much more careful when using baking cocoa, as from what I've read they don't need to consume very much aka lick up some "dust" off the floor, to get sick. It is much more dangerous than milk chocolate."*

I wouldnt' have thought much of a dusting of cocoa pdr. on the floor, but from now on, I will ! Thank you for sharing this, Amy. Hopefully, some dog will be saved by this tidbit of information.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Any updates? I keep checking back to see if there is anything new and hopefully positive with little Jessie?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh I was just checking back and so sorry to here about this sad turn. Jessie and Sharon you are both in my prayers.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Just came across this thread and will pray for them all Amy! I'm sorry your family has to go through such a difficult time, as if your SIL didn't have enough to worry about already. 
:hug:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh Amy, I am so sorry to here that is how she was when Sharon arrived. Sending good thoughts their way for a fast change.

Hugs,
Amanda


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I did receive a phone call just a few hours ago from Japan. Jessie has been at the vet's for five days now, and she will be coming back home to Sharon's this afternoon (Monday Japanese time). Sharon is very thankful she is "well" enough to come home, but she is very concerned about another "episode" of seizures.

I think Sharon is planning on taking a woman with her that speaks fluently so that she can really understand what the vet thinks is going on and how to keep her from having episodes. It sounds like there is definitely permanent damage to her kidneys, liver, and nervous system. Meanwhile, she does have her appetite back and is very responsive to Sharon's visits. Sharon plans on keeping her as calm as possible hoping not to trigger anything.

Consequently, because of this whole thing, Sharon cannot bear to part with Jessie for even one day away and so she is canceling many of her travel plans. I suggested she try and see if she can bring Jessie with her, as I know Jessie does travel well and I think it is really important for Sharon to spend time with people and experiencing new places just to get through this time of my brother's deployment.

I told Sharon we are all waiting for updates and sending her positive thoughts, prayers, etc... and that she better get some pictures to me ASAP! 

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Amy, this post was hidden way back in the "New" posts, I think it is called. I missed it the last time you posted. 

I'm so sorry to hear this about Jessie. How old is she? I hope the vets think that she may improve as time goes on!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Good news I got an email from Sharon today with a more positive update:



> Things are going pretty well. Jessie has a great appetite and is doing what I would consider great. She still is pretty weak but I think once she puts back on some weight will be fine. I hope that things continue being positive. Sharon


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Very good to hear!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Posh's Mom said:


> Good news I got an email from Sharon today with a more positive update:


Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Poor little girl. I'm really hoping that she makes a full recovery.

Beth Hyde


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

That is good news. Hope she continues to improve!


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Great news! We are all cheering for Jessie!!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

So glad to hear good news for Jessie. I bet your SIL will enjoy fattening her up.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Amy that is great! Appetite is always a good sign especially on such a little doll baby!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Poor Jessie and Sharon. I hope she feels better and the damage is not too extensive.
Gina


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh Happy News!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Amy, I'm glad to hear that Jessie is doing better. I hope she continues to improve.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Would love to see a photo of Jesse when you get one!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Amy,
that is great news!!!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

What great news!! 
I'll keep the good thoughts for a swift recovery heading Jessie and Sharon's way. Thanks for the update Amy


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

We're so glad Jesse is doing better!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeah!!!! Glad to hear things are looking up.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm hoping things continue to improve as it will be so much easier on Sharon to know that her little one is out of the woods and more "normal". We worry so !


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Great! I hope the progress continues. Good luck!


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Saying prayers for the Yorkie and the friendship.


----------

